# unsubstantiated rumor



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

I was with some friends of some friends tonight and they said they heard

Portalnd Trades - LaFrentz, Jack, Kopenon and Frye

in return for

JO and Tinsley


I know its an unsubstantiated rumor...but i just wanted to hear your thoughts?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

your information is false. Im not sure what else i can really say to that.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> I was with some friends of some friends tonight and they said they heard
> 
> Portalnd Trades - LaFrentz, Jack, Kopenon and Frye
> 
> ...



Doesn't really make a lot of sense to me. Minutes for Oden, Aldridge, AND JO? Only if Aldridge plays at the 3, and that's not going to happen (much).

Also, JO is almost 29, while our other top players are all very young. Our team's prime begins in 3-5 years. He doesn't really fit into that, and would limit the development of Aldridge.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd get some new friends...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

It's an interesting idea. I wouldn't worry about the minutes for O'Neal, Aldridge, and Oden. At least two of them and maybe all three could spend time at both the 4 and the 5 and each get 30ish minutes when healthy, and in seasons this long nearly every rotation player on nearly every team misses at least some time.

And at still under 30, O'Neal would still likely be playing pretty well inside of that window Pritchard is talking about.

It seems rather unlikely to me, all that said. It's certainly intriguing to think about, though.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

1 - I was with some friends of some friends...not my actualy friends

2 - re: to 5even "your information is false. " no s*it dude. look at the title

its just something to think about


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey pack me a bowl of whatever your friends are smoking. Kthx!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

i dont suppose one of your friends is ballscientist is it ?

j/k

but, i dont think that has legs mate


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A couple things. Frye can't be traded with other players for a while still, so that would lead me to think this is false......I guess there was only one thing


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

1) in 2009 when Pritchard and staff are aiming for space in the salary cap, O'Neal and Tinsley are due over 30 million dollars. It would wipe out the savings in exchanging the randolph and francis contracts and destroy any opportunity to improve the team in a couple of years.

2) O'Neal is proving to be injury prone and portland has no use for Tinsley, whose contract extends for 4 more years

3) KP is high on channing frye and isn't going to dump him into a crappy trade like this.

4) Jarret Jack is a better player then tinsley at 1/4 the cost

5) portland won't make a trade with Indy unless they get Granger in return

6) see above


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Whenever I hear a rumor, I ask myself why I would make such a trade/move. I cannot find more than one reason that such a trade would be agreed to by the Blazers: Name recognition. Jermaine is a well-known NBA name.

He's on the downside of his career, he'll be too old by the time Oden and Aldridge are in their prime years, and he'd severely stunt their growth by being on the court.

Doesn't make ANY sense to me. Hopefully it isn't true and goes away quickly.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, it COULD make sense it were step number one in a two step dance. Jermaine would have a ton of trade potential and the trade would clear Raef out of the salary cap issue. Jermaine could be traded for a top flight SF. Whether the trade makes sense to Indiana is a whole other ball of wax . . .


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

dude ihope it happens. for one reason only. bbb.net has sources


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I wouldn't do it for us because JO doesn't fit our time line and that trade kills our 2009 cap space plan. But it might be one of those too good to pass up situations.

But it doesn't make a whole lot of sense for Indiana either. Seems like they should be able to get a lot more. A contract that expires in 2 years, a mediocre young backup big man, a mediocre backup combo guard and the last pick in the first round. That's pretty lame. That would mean that the only difference in the value of Zach Randolph and Jermaine O'Neal is Jarret Jack. And Indiana isn't even doing any kind of fancy add in an extra guy to get a trade exception to get James Jones and Rudy Fernandez goodness.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> I was with some friends of some friends tonight and they said they heard
> 
> Portalnd Trades - LaFrentz, Jack, Kopenon and Frye
> 
> ...


I just wish when people make up rumours (aka lie out their ***) they would at least come up with **** that a) is a legally allowable trade in the nba; b) kinda sorta makes sense for the teams involved.

Those two hurdles aren't really that hard to overcome. Is it too much to ask? I mean really?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I heard an unsubstantiated rumor a couple days ago that I decided not to post cause I don't trust it, but since you started the the thread I guess I'll say what I heard. According to friends of friends - Portland is making a very hard push for a s&t for Josh Smith that would not include Jack but would include Sergio, Joel, future picks and something else.

Seems very unlikly to me since Atlanta seems really high on Josh and also since they seem to like Jack more than Sergio. I also don't know who the other piece would be or what the contract would be. My guess is KP called with an offer of some kind but nothing will come of it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

GOD said:


> Well I heard an unsubstantiated rumor a couple days ago that I decided not to post cause I don't trust it, but since you started the the thread I guess I'll say what I heard. According to friends of friends - Portland is making a very hard push for a s&t for Josh Smith that would not include Jack but would include Sergio, Joel, future picks and something else.
> 
> Seems very unlikly to me since Atlanta seems really high on Josh and also since they seem to like Jack more than Sergio. I also don't know who the other piece would be or what the contract would be. My guess is KP called with an offer of some kind but nothing will come of it.


Man, would that be sweet or what!

While Smith doesn't bring much in terms of outside shooting, he's a great defender and slasher. Between him, Aldridge and Oden we'd lead the league in blocks per game.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GOD said:


> Well I heard an unsubstantiated rumor a couple days ago that I decided not to post cause I don't trust it, but since you started the the thread I guess I'll say what I heard. According to friends of friends - Portland is making a very hard push for a s&t for Josh Smith that would not include Jack but would include Sergio, Joel, future picks and something else.
> 
> Seems very unlikly to me since Atlanta seems really high on Josh and also since they seem to like Jack more than Sergio. I also don't know who the other piece would be or what the contract would be. My guess is KP called with an offer of some kind but nothing will come of it.


Even though I am a big Joel homer, I'd love to see a deal like this go down.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

GOD said:


> Seems very unlikly to me since Atlanta seems really high on Josh and also since they seem to like Jack more than Sergio.QUOTE]
> That would be sweet. But, other than the local G-Tech connection, I don't know why any team would prefer Jack over Sergio. Honestly. Jack may be stronger and more solid now, but as far as stocking my roster on a rebuilding team I'll take my chances with Sergio's special talents and upside any day. I know that Jack has strong local ties for them. I hope that if we ever do an Atlanta deal, they do in fact take Jack rather than El Mago.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

GOD said:


> Well I heard an unsubstantiated rumor a couple days ago that I decided not to post cause I don't trust it, but since you started the the thread I guess I'll say what I heard. According to friends of friends - Portland is making a very hard push for a s&t for Josh Smith that would not include Jack but would include Sergio, Joel, future picks and something else.
> 
> Seems very unlikly to me since Atlanta seems really high on Josh and also since they seem to like Jack more than Sergio. I also don't know who the other piece would be or what the contract would be. My guess is KP called with an offer of some kind but nothing will come of it.


I want everyone to understand that this is just something I heard and not from any source I feel comfortable with. I would bet that it is either junk or dead. fun to think about, but we would be ripping Atlanta off. It just doesn't pass the smell test IMO. If we were able to add frye into the deal it would be a little closer, but he can't be in a package. I also have no idea how much Josh would go for contract wise. Does anyone know he is asking/likely to receive?

EDIT: I figure I should explain exactly who I heard this from. I bumped into an old professor and his son. The son grew up in Atlanta and is a Hawks fan. This was told to him from a childhood friend in Atlanta. I asked if his friend was inside the Hawks organization and he said no, he is a college student with no known ties to the Hawks.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

08&10 1st, sergio, joel, (martell/james/rights to Rudy) would be fair enough for Smoove+fillers.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> 08&10 1st, sergio, joel, (martell/james/rights to Rudy) would be fair enough for Smoove+fillers.


thats way too much to give up for Josh Smith.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> 08&10 1st, sergio, joel, (martell/james/rights to Rudy) would be fair enough for Smoove+fillers.



it's only fair enough if smith is 6'11, faster then chris paul, shoots about 65% from the 3 pt. line about 9 times a game, and has a 74 inch verical leap.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

With his discipline issues in Atlanta, I'm not sure PDX would roll the dice on Josh Smith right now.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Five5even said:


> thats way too much to give up for Josh Smith.


So giving up no starters is giving up too much for a player as good as Josh Smith?

Wow.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> So giving up no starters is giving up too much for a player as good as Josh Smith?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Ed O.


Kind of what I was thinking. Smith is a budding star, already a legit DPOY candidate, and not even 22. yes Sergio and Rudy are great prospects, but thats what they are..PROSPECTS...08 and 10 1sts wont be that great if we had Smoove. Also, losing Joel could be addition by subtraction Don' get me wrong, I like Joel but his brittle bones and hefty contract make my heart sad.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> With his discipline issues in Atlanta, I'm not sure PDX would roll the dice on Josh Smith right now.


I think you might be right, but those issues might be the only reason that Portland could get him, too. While Smith had a run-in or two, he hasn't (to my knowledge) been in any trouble off the court. I would expect Portland could plug him into the lineup and fans wouldn't complain.

Ed O.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> 08&10 1st, sergio, joel, (martell/james/rights to Rudy) would be fair enough for Smoove+fillers.



You are saying 5 players or only one player from the Martell/james/Rudy list. I think it is too much even if it was one player from those three but it would at least be closer. We might make the playoffs this year with Smith at SF but not for sure and then the 2008 pick would be a lottery pick. I would give all that for Smith except Rudy and our 2008 1st round pick. I would trade 2010 1st, Sergio, Joel, Martell and James for Smith. I doubt Atl would do that but I wouldn't trade 2 1st rounds when one is a good chance to be a lottery pick next year.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

This isn't NBA Live. Just cos u offer 5 players doesn't mean you can steal away a potential superstar.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Ed O said:


> So giving up no starters is giving up too much for a player as good as Josh Smith?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Ed O.


maybe I'm reading the post wrong but, but suggesting that Josh Smith is worth two 1st round draft picks(one of which is likely to be in the lottery), Pryzbilla, Sergio, & Martel is a steep price. Especially considering that the game Josh Smith plays is not in my view a effective complement to some form of a double post system which portland will most certainly run next year.

Portland needs perimeter shooting and Smith doesn't provide it. He only made 38 three's last year and shot only 25%. He plays PF for the hawks and shot less then 44% and that ain't good. He's great at shotblocking and steals but he also makes as many turnovers as assists. And before someone trys to say I'm claiming he's not good, I'm actually just saying he wouldn't fit well on the blazers...he's not worth this kind of exchange to them.

Besides that, Smith makes 2.2 million while Pryz, webster & Sergio make 9.7 million so then the entire notion is ridiculous unless the CBA is suspended.

With that in mind, and pritchard's cap plan for 2009 in mind the trade would have to be something like Pryz, webster, & sergio for Smith, Pachulia, and Lue....and atlanta would be unlikely to do that.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Tortimer said:


> You are saying 5 players or only one player from the Martell/james/Rudy list. I think it is too much even if it was one player from those three but it would at least be closer. We might make the playoffs this year with Smith at SF but not for sure and then the 2008 pick would be a lottery pick. I would give all that for Smith except Rudy and our 2008 1st round pick. *I would trade 2010 1st, Sergio, Joel, Martell and James for Smith. *I doubt Atl would do that but I wouldn't trade 2 1st rounds when one is a good chance to be a lottery pick next year.


great you just gutted portland's ability to shoot perimeter shots for the pleasure of watching Smith charge into a crowd into the key...Oden and Aldridge and the 5 opponents because they don't have to worry about portland's 3 point shots.

and somehow you managed to trade 12.7 million in salary for 2.2 million...welcome to no way in hell


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

moldorf said:


> great you just gutted portland's ability to shoot perimeter shots for the pleasure of watching Smith charge into a crowd into the key...Oden and Aldridge and the 5 opponents because they don't have to worry about portland's 3 point shots.
> 
> and somehow you managed to trade 12.7 million in salary for 2.2 million...welcome to no way in hell



I'm not saying we should do this trade. In fact I would rather not do the trade but if we are going to make the trade I wouldn't give up a 2 1st round picks with one having a good chance of being a lottery and 5 players which might include Rudy. I think Rudy is going to be great for us in a couple years. I bet he comes over next year and will be our 4th best player. I'm not a huge Martel fan and I'm not counting on Martel hitting a lot of 3's for us next year. I'm not sure about James because I haven't seen him play that much.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Tortimer said:


> I'm not saying we should do this trade. In fact I would rather not do the trade but if we are going to make the trade I wouldn't give up a 2 1st round picks with one having a good chance of being a lottery and 5 players which might include Rudy. I think Rudy is going to be great for us in a couple years. I bet he comes over next year and will be our 4th best player. I'm not a huge Martel fan and I'm not counting on Martel hitting a lot of 3's for us next year. I'm not sure about James because I haven't seen him play that much.


rudy won't be traded...I think the blazers are really high on him.

Martell, I believe will be traded, especially if he doesn't do much before next season's trade deadline. And considering he might not get much playing time....

Jones, I believe, will surprise a lot of blazer fans. I wouldn't be surprised if he starts instead of Outlaw.

Smith is a good player, he'd just be a poor fit on the blazers, but maybe he could replace outlaw in the rotation.

to work in the CBA, it would have to be pryz, webster, sergio for smith pachula, & lue...atl would say no


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

bmac said:


> I'd get some new friends...


Exactly.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Exactly.


hey man..they were friends of my friends.....

geez you people are so judgemental....


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PA paid $3 million in cash and took on $6 million in salary to get Rudy. I'm not sure he'd be okay with trading him without ever seeing him in a Blazer unifor.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> hey man..they were friends of my friends.....
> 
> geez you people are so judgemental....


Settle down princess, it's just a joke.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

moldorf said:


> Portland needs perimeter shooting and Smith doesn't provide it. He only made 38 three's last year and shot only 25%. He plays PF for the hawks and shot less then 44% and that ain't good. He's great at shotblocking and steals but he also makes as many turnovers as assists. And before someone trys to say I'm claiming he's not good, I'm actually just saying he wouldn't fit well on the blazers...he's not worth this kind of exchange to them.


Smith played fewer than a third of his minutes at the 4 spot last year. I would bet that over the course of his career he's played almost as many minutes at the 1 as he's played at the 4 (although he didn't play any there last year). He's a versatile player on both ends of the floor.

Smith would be able to help with ballhandling and be another defensive presence. He's not a great perimeter shooter, true, but neither are any of the other guys we would be trading.

Even if Josh isn't a great fit in Portland, we would be getting good value. We could trade him later, IMO, for more than the pieces that we'd be sending along to get him.



> Besides that, Smith makes 2.2 million while Pryz, webster & Sergio make 9.7 million so then the entire notion is ridiculous unless the CBA is suspended.


It's not a literal deal. Filler is easy in this case: add Speedy Claxton. There. Done.

Still ridiculous under the CBA?

Ed O.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Smith played fewer than a third of his minutes at the 4 spot last year. I would bet that over the course of his career he's played almost as many minutes at the 1 as he's played at the 4 (although he didn't play any there last year). He's a versatile player on both ends of the floor.
> 
> Smith would be able to help with ballhandling and be another defensive presence. He's not a great perimeter shooter, true, but neither are any of the other guys we would be trading.
> *
> Even if Josh isn't a great fit in Portland*, we would be getting good value. We could trade him later, IMO, for more than the pieces that we'd be sending along to get him.


so we agree he'd be a poor fit on portland...at least with the current core. And as I pointed out, I think he's a good player. I'm not crazy about shipping out Pryzbilla for a player that's a poor fit because I think Pryz is a good fit and that Oden will have some growing pains. Sergio and Webster in my view would not be big losses although I think Sergio's presence would be valuable when Fernandez arrives. In other words I put a little more value on 2 of the "pieces" portland would be sending out then do you.

I would guess that smith would take outlaw's place in the rotation. And if Oden and Aldridge start, it's hard to see smith starting as well so he's be 2nd unit I'd guess.




Ed O said:


> It's not a literal deal. Filler is easy in this case: add Speedy Claxton. There. Done.
> 
> Still ridiculous under the CBA?
> 
> Ed O.


no it works under the CBA but it's now ridiculous for KP's cap space plans. Claxton's contract runs thru the 2009/10 season, so Pritchard wouldn't do it. the trade I suggested...pryz, webster, sergio for smith, pachulia, lue, does work both in the CBA and for cap space. But it's unlikely atlanta would od it.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

moldorf said:


> no it works under the CBA but it's now ridiculous for KP's cap space plans. Claxton's contract runs thru the 2009/10 season, so Pritchard wouldn't do it. the trade I suggested...pryz, webster, sergio for smith, pachulia, lue, does work both in the CBA and for cap space. But it's unlikely atlanta would od it.


The idea of having cap space is to get a very good player. If KP believes that JS is a very good player, then it would make no sense to not get because you want to hold onto future cap space that may or may not ever turn into anything useful. I'm not saying that Josh is that special player because I have not followed him enough to know, but he is certainly talked about as having star potential with already killer D.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

GOD said:


> The idea of having cap space is to get a very good player. If KP believes that JS is a very good player, then it would make no sense to not get because you want to hold onto future cap space that may or may not ever turn into anything useful. I'm not saying that Josh is that special player because I have not followed him enough to know, but he is certainly talked about as having star potential with already killer D.


I've seen him play a few times. He's a good player. He does make some spectacular dunks and blocked shots and IMO that causes him to be rated a little higher then he should be. But he still should be rated high.

However, just getting good players without a thought to how they'd mesh is whitsitt thinking. I think Oden, Aldridge, and Smith on the frontline would be a poor fit. I don't think Smith would complement the other two that well. Maybe I'm wrong and KP thinks differently.

The idea of trading for him because he has more value then what portland would give up has some merit, but not at the cost of taking on claxton's contract. The timing of Smith's qualifying offer also puts a crimp in those cap space plans.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I really like Smith, but for some reason I feel better with Jones and his shot there at the three.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

moldorf said:


> so we agree he'd be a poor fit on portland...at least with the current core.


Um. No.

You know what "if" means, right? It's not the same as "though", just FYI.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

moldorf said:


> no it works under the CBA but it's now ridiculous for KP's cap space plans. Claxton's contract runs thru the 2009/10 season, so Pritchard wouldn't do it. the trade I suggested...pryz, webster, sergio for smith, pachulia, lue, does work both in the CBA and for cap space. But it's unlikely atlanta would od it.


Smith would be acquired and re-signed to a big deal... Claxton's contract is barely relevant. Except, of course, insofar as it's superior to Joel's and that it's the filler that would make this deal go.

The salary cap plan is only a good one until/unless some superior opportunity comes along. IMO, Smith is going to be the kind of player that we're going to hope to have a chance to spend our cap room on. Getting him to lock him up beforehand makes the current plan obsolete.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think thay people on this board are HIGHLY underrating Josh Smith, like many other fans underrate LMA.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

moldorf said:


> I've seen him play a few times. He's a good player. He does make some spectacular dunks and blocked shots and IMO that causes him to be rated a little higher then he should be. But he still should be rated high.
> 
> However, just getting good players without a thought to how they'd mesh is whitsitt thinking. I think Oden, Aldridge, and Smith on the frontline would be a poor fit. I don't think Smith would complement the other two that well. Maybe I'm wrong and KP thinks differently.
> 
> The idea of trading for him because he has more value then what portland would give up has some merit, but not at the cost of taking on claxton's contract. The timing of Smith's qualifying offer also puts a crimp in those cap space plans.


I started writing a response and realized I went off track. My thoughts go where they will. 




I think overall you are right, that JS is not the right fit. That's why KP and Nate wanted Rashard this summer. They want some O, especially from the outside.

Although this year the Blazers might still have some D issues, they have all the components to be an excellent defensive team in the near future. Where we are lacking in on the offensive end. Losing Zach might play ok in the long term, but we are going to miss not only his scoring and rebounding, but his ability to draw double/tripple teams and still score at a high clip. 

Ball movement should be a little better without Zach which might get us some easy buckets, but not as many as we are going to need. As Magic once said, the team that scores more points usually wins.

If the Blazers are going to do well this year then several players need to play better than expected on the offensive end of the floor. Roy I think will be steady, but Aldridge, Outlaw and Oden need to all concentrate on getting some buckets. 

I know we will get some spot points from everyone, but I don't expect that much from Blake, Jones, Martell, Sergio, ...

One reason I think that Jack will win out over Blake is his offense will be needed. Blake may shoot a little better but Jack can score in more ways and perhaps more consistently as well. 

I am hoping that Frye can add some scoring, but due to his position, any scoring he does will be because Aldridge or Oden are out, so his points will be more likely to just help us not fall behind. 

The more I ponder the Blazers offence the more I doubtful I become. Who can really step up?

So points wise, I expect Roy to average ~ 20, which is a whole lot to ask of a second year player.
Aldridge I hope can add another 17ppg but that will be real hard on a daily basis. 

Oden will add 10ppg or less in the first couple months, but he could end up around 15ppg towards the end.

Outlaw and Jones need to step in and add 20ppg combined but I don't know if that is realistic.

That still leaves us very shy in the points department. 

Boy, I went way off the thread topic. Sorry.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Ed O said:


> Smith would be acquired and re-signed to a big deal... Claxton's contract is barely relevant. Except, of course, insofar as it's superior to Joel's and that it's the filler that would make this deal go.
> 
> The salary cap plan is only a good one until/unless some superior opportunity comes along. IMO, Smith is going to be the kind of player that we're going to hope to have a chance to spend our cap room on. Getting him to lock him up beforehand makes the current plan obsolete.
> 
> Ed O.



I agree if we could get Smith for cheap enough I would do it and forget about the future cap space. Smith is as good or maybe better then the FA we could get with the cap space unless we got very lucky. The only problem for me is giving up two 1st round picks with one maybe being a lottery and including Rudy which I think is to much for us to give up. I'm not saying Smith isn't worth trading Rudy and two 1st round picks but I would rather keep at least next years pick and Rudy. If we were giving that much up I would rather just take a chance on getting a good FA in two years when we have cap space.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I think thay people on this board are HIGHLY underrating Josh Smith, like many other fans underrate LMA.


Please explain a little why you think so. I have not seen him play in person and only a couple times on TV. So I tend to base my opinion on stats and poor shot seems like a real issue. When a PG/SG/SF shoots poorly when they are still young I tend to look at their FT% to see if they are just having a hard time adjusting to the distance in the NBA. But JS has a piss poor FT% also, which does not bode well for him ever becoming even a decent shooter. I understand he dunks a lot and plays great D, and that is very good, but PG/SG/SF's in the league need to his the outside shot to keep the D honest. Miles was a great dunker and a good defender (not as good as JS) when he was young but he also had no shot. It's a big mole hill.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah smith is just miles with better defense. i don't want him especially for all that!


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

Some people in reference to the cap-space plan seem to assume that KP is trying to build that space to sign a free agent.

I think it's more likely that he's planning on using it for a trade or two. Free agents are often overpriced, whereas a GM has a bit more control over the financial impact involved in a trade.

If portland has 15 to 20 million in cap space, and several effective players on rookie scale contracts, they will have considerable leverage.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GOD said:


> Please explain a little why you think so. I have not seen him play in person and only a couple times on TV. So I tend to base my opinion on stats and poor shot seems like a real issue. When a PG/SG/SF shoots poorly when they are still young I tend to look at their FT% to see if they are just having a hard time adjusting to the distance in the NBA. But JS has a piss poor FT% also, which does not bode well for him ever becoming even a decent shooter. I understand he dunks a lot and plays great D, and that is very good, but PG/SG/SF's in the league need to his the outside shot to keep the D honest. Miles was a great dunker and a good defender (not as good as JS) when he was young but he also had no shot. It's a big mole hill.


The kid is a freaking beast. He's what AK47 used to be like. A lock down defender, both on and off the ball. Sometimes, you can't measure a person's defensive presence on paper or with stats. True, he may not be the best outside shooter, but he still manages to score around 15 a night, at only 21 years of age. Roy and Blake are good enough shooters outside to keep the defense honest.
I think we would possibly have the greatest defensive frontcourt of all time with GO LMA and Smoove. And do you know what the best offense is? A great defense. The fast breaking opportunities would be endless, and he is one of the best finishers in the league. Not to mention he would aways guard the tougher wing player on a nightly basis, leaving Roy more energy to exert on the offensive end.
Blake/Sergio(in his prime)
Roy
Smith
LMA
GO
That lineup right there would be a dynasty in the making, even more so than we have now .


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> The kid is a freaking beast. He's what AK47 used to be like. A lock down defender, both on and off the ball. Sometimes, you can't measure a person's defensive presence on paper or with stats. True, he may not be the best outside shooter, but he still manages to score around 15 a night, at only 21 years of age. Roy and Blake are good enough shooters outside to keep the defense honest.
> I think we would possibly have the greatest defensive frontcourt of all time with GO LMA and Smoove. And do you know what the best offense is? A great defense. The fast breaking opportunities would be endless, and he is one of the best finishers in the league. Not to mention he would aways guard the tougher wing player on a nightly basis, leaving Roy more energy to exert on the offensive end.
> Blake/Sergio(in his prime)
> Roy
> ...


IMO, that is vastly overstating his value, especially to the blazers

but no matter, atlanta won't be trading smith to portland, the blazers don't really have anything that atlanta needs.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

and we are going a different way....up


----------

